# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Soa?

## luna400

meestal een moeilijk onderwerp voor ieder maar mischien kan iemand advies geven .
vorige week na sex gehad te hebben was er de volgende dag bloed bij mijn urine en het deed pijn net als blaasontsteking ,ik naar de dokter met mijn potje ,er zat geen bacterie in van een blaasontsteking,ik heb toch een kuurtje gekregen bloeden is nu weg nog wel pijn in mijn onderbuik.nu hoor ik dat mijn partner sex heeft (gehad)met andere mannen .zou ik een soa kunnen hebben door hem .

----------


## Oki07

Onveilige sex met man of vrouw kan een soa geven. Ik zou gauw een testje laten doen. Toevallig heb ik laatst op soa laten testen ivm het plaatsen van een koperspiraal. Ik moest toch al een uitstrijkje, dus heeft ze zo ook op soa getest, maar ze vertelde dat het normaal via urine gaat. Gauw doen hoor; je kunt maar beter zeker zijn.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luna: Er gebeurd veel op het gebied van Sex.....als er gèèn condooms gebruikt zijn zou ik zeggen....Volgende week meteen met de dokter afspreken en vragen om een soa test of anders! vertel hem dat.....het is belangrijk.....een soa kom je vanaf met een antibiotica kuur, maar het is altijd raadzaam om er op tijd bij te zijn....wat denk je van Clamidia? dit kun je òòk oplopen via sex zonder bescherming...dit kan een vrouw onvruchtbaar maken als je er niet op tijd bij bent...sommige mannen en vrouwen kun je niet voldoende om te weten hoe hun sexgedrag is....òòk nette vrouwen en mannen kunnen dit overkomen....òòk ik heb wel eens wat laten testen, ik geloofde altijd alles toen ik jong was, een beetje naief was ik, dus er ging natuurlijk òòk wel eens wat mis, maar goddank nooit iets ernstigs, ik was altijd op tijd met medicijnen....er kan altijd iets fout gaan door omstandigheden....gèèn paniek, maar ik zou wèl naar de arts gaan....beter op tijd zijn dan telaat!!! :P Doegieeeeeeeeeee Groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment: 
ps: laat even weten hoe het afgelopen is oke?

----------


## luna400

dankje voor reactie ,inmiddels heftig geweest hier ik ben met hem gestopt heb net zijn spullen ingepakt .de waarheid komt altijd uit hij is echt een viespeuk ,hij gaat nog steeds de speciale plekjes af ,ik had van de dokter een keur gekregen omdat de verschijnselen blaasontsteking was ook pijn met plassen het doet nog beetje pijn mijn buik verontrust mij wel van onder doet het echt pijn en dat heb ik nooit.ik ga zeker naar de dokter ,zit ik weer met het weekend maandag dan .thanks oja ik ben trouwens ook al 51hoor ik dacht dat ik het nu ook wel geleerd had maar ik kom iedere x de verkeerde mannen tegen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luna: Oke dank je wel dat je dat zegt, ik dacht je misschien jonger was.....ach het hindert niet hoe oud we zijn, soms zeggen mannen of vrouwen niet alles en dan "lijkt" het wel of ze eerlijk en oprecht zijn!!! niet dus  :Frown:  je verdiend een betere vent....knap van je dat je zijn boeltje hebt ingepakt....niet leuk, maar sommige dingen moeten zo zijn....
dat gedoe met dat weekend dat ken ik...pfffffffffff echt balen....
ik heb zelf ook enorme buikpijnen gehad en vaak blaasontsteking dus ik begrijp wat je bedoeld....het komt wel goed, wees niet bang maar ik kan mij voorstellen dat je enigzins een beetje benauwd en ongerust bent....tegenwoordig slik ik voor die blaas granberry tabletten van de Hema...de goedkoopsten....nu gaat het beter met de zuurgraad van de blaas....ik had vaak en veel buikpijn...veel sterkte ermee Luna.... :Wink: 
Groetjessssssssssss.....

----------


## luna400

geef niet hoor het was mischien eerste indruk dat ik jonger zou zijn als je mijn leeftijd heb zou je toch moeten leren van ervaringen zeggen ze maar ik betwijfel het hoor van die tabl had ik ook gehoord ja ,zal ze ook halen en maandag naar de dokter .het was ff moeilijk zijn spullen te pakken en ook weet ik dat hij weer sorry zeg ,oja trouwens was weer wat voor gevallen hij belde vanmiddag ,dat er brand was geweest bij zijn ex vriendin en hij wou maar voor stellen dat ze bij hem in huis kon ,dit is toch absurd of zie ik dit verkeerd ,prettig weekend he tot horens

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Luna: ik had wel op je profiel gekeken maar die heb je niet ingevuld, dus ja dan gok je maar  :Big Grin:  het mag anoniem zijn, maar ik doe dat liever niet...ieder zijn keuze èn dat respecteer ik....

succes maandag bij de dokter...je vriend ( bijna ex?)  :Wink:  stelt voor om zijn ex in huis te nemen nadat er brand was bij haar...A) of hij wil jou uittesten ( jaloers maken) en horen wat jij er van vindt...of B) hij is met haar begaan en wil haar "tijdelijk" helpen....tja, jij kent hem goed...is het aandacht trekken of anders....apart hè? fijne zondag....
tot de volgende keer....
Groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## luna400

sorry anoniem is de bedoeling niet ik zal eens kijken hoe ik dat moet in vullen ,ik heb gisteren relatie gestopt ,met haar heeft hij6jaar samen gewoont zij heeft add en nog een hele hoop .ik kan brand nergens terug vinden in kranten mischien is het een smoes om op deze manier van mij af te komen ,ik heb altijd gezegd zolang je mij niet bedriegd blijf ik bij jou ,morgen mijn spullen halen ,ik ga gewoon kijken naar die woning ,nog een prettige dag

----------


## luna400

het was dus inderdaad een smoes heel die brand ,hij was te laf om tezeggen ,dat hij de relatie wou beeindigen ,reden ik ben wantouwig .ik ben inmiddels naar dokter geweest uitsrijkje woensdag uitslag en over 6weken hiv bloed laten prikken .leuk zulke relaties groetjes en dankje allemaal

----------


## Oki07

Ik hoop dat het allemaal goed is en je er niets aan over hebt gehouden. Wat een *#[email protected]!!! Je bent beter af zonder hem, maar zulke situaties zorgen wel voor verdriet. Ik hoop dat je een goed tijdelijk onderkomen hebt? Veel sterkte!

----------


## luna400

hoi ik heb gelukkig mijn eigen huis nog .hij is echt ziek in zijn hoofd ,

----------


## Oki07

Oh, ik ben blij dat te horen. In ieder geval nog een fijne eigen plek in deze rotperiode. Nogmaals sterkte!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luna: ik zal je schrijven per PM....Hou je haaks.....ik moet even de accu opladen! 

Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gerard1977

*Hoe herken je een SOA*: Seksueel Overdraagbare Aandoening:
http://gezondheid-voeding.todio.nl/z...ning-5418.html

Rode vlekjes op de eikel: *SOA of schimmelinfectie*:
http://gezondheid-voeding.todio.nl/z...-soa-5341.html
Gerard

----------


## gerard1977

*Die rode vlekjes kunnen een schimmelinfectie zijn.* 
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...ctie-zijn.html

----------

